# Bigdaddy's Shout Out



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Flywheel in my truck has been acting up for months. Finally a few weeks ago, it had had enough of me rocking it back in forth to get the starter to catch and it said NO! Gave Roy a call and he said he could get to work on it the next day. 2 days latter it was fixed, Amsoil in the tranny and oil, he swapped the fuel filter for me too. Over and above service on my 08 F150. I just didnt have time to do it, and Roy made me feel like he was taking care of his own vehicle! Many thanks Brother!!!

Normal side


And the 10 inches where it stops at TDC



It was pretty Bad!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Just left there for a repair job. Thanks for jumping on it so quick and keeping me rolling. My car is my tool to income.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

+ one for BIG DADDY'S :thumbsup:


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Thanks Jaster. And thanks pff

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------

